# Frage zur Feeder Montage



## GreenMonsta (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bordies!

Mich plagt folgende Frage,auf dem Bild sieht man eine Schlaufenmontage zum Feedern. Beim Schwarzem Pfeil sieht man den Teil an dem die Schnur normalerweise verdrallt wird. Bei der Montage auf dem Bild sind dort einfach 2 Knoten. 

*Jetzt meine Frage: 

Ich habe gehört das jeder Knoten an der Schnur eine Schwachstelle ist oder sein kann,und an der Stelle wo der Pfeil ist sind gleich 2 Knoten. Ist bei der Montage eine höhere Abrisswarscheinlichkeit als bei anderen?

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/458/feederyh4.jpg

lg,Ben
*


----------



## großer Däne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

Hallo GreenMonsta #h

Ich fertige meine Schlaufenmontage genau wie abgebildet.Bisher hatte Ich keine Abrisse an den Knoten.Die Schlaufenmontage ist eine sehrgute Montage.Ich benutze sie in der Saale auf Brassen.

MfG großer Däne


----------



## crazyFish (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

Nun normalerweise nutzt man für die Schlaufenmontage ja eine dickere Mono als für das Vorfach.

Wenn die Knoten gewissenhaft gebunden sind sehe ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

Ich fische auch die Schlaufenmontage (nur). Allerdings etwas anders als dort auf dem Bild. Wie crazy schon richtig sagte - Hauptschnur sollte dicker sein als Vorfach. Dann sehe ich keine Probleme. Wenn mir mal was reißt dann das Vorfach oder eben irgendwo an der Hauptschnur, an dieser Stelle hatte ich nich nie Probleme.

mfg


----------



## GreenMonsta (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

Danke für eure Antworten,da bin ich aber beruhigt 
Werde die Montage testen wenn es "etwas" wärmer wird.

lg,Ben

EDITH:  Ich habe 25 oder 28 Mono auf der Rolle,das sollte doch reichen,oder?
Binde ich die Schlaufe nicht aus der Schlagschnur?


----------



## Tricast (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

25 oder 28er ist dick genug und Du kannst die Schlaufe aus der Schlagschnur binden. Solltest aber wie selbst geschrieben dann die kleine Schlaufe verzwirbeln
Gruß Heinz
stippermesse.com


----------



## tenchhunter (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

Naja, bei ner 28er würd ich eigentlich keine Schlagschnur mehr vorschalten.........
Is nämlich eigentlich gedacht um bei geflochtenen Schnüren ein Stück von der dehnbaren monofilen vorzuschalten, um Ausschlitzer, v,A. vor dem Kescher zu vermeiden oder auch beim Auswerfen den Korb sammt Montage gen Horizont zu feuern.


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> Naja, bei ner 28er würd ich eigentlich keine Schlagschnur mehr vorschalten.........
> Is nämlich eigentlich gedacht um bei geflochtenen Schnüren ein Stück von der dehnbaren monofilen vorzuschalten, um Ausschlitzer, v,A. vor dem Kescher zu vermeiden oder auch beim Auswerfen den Korb sammt Montage gen Horizont zu feuern.



Habe nochmal eine Frage,ich habe keine 28er sondern eine 25er Mono als Hauptschnur die Tragkraft beträgt 5,6kg.
Muß ich da eine Schlagschnur vorschalten? Ich werde mit Futterkörben angeln die im See 20-30g haben und im Fluß (langsam bis mittelstark fließend) 30-60g.

Danke für eure Antworten 

lg,Ben


----------



## sc00b (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Habe nochmal eine Frage,ich habe keine 28er sondern eine 25er Mono als Hauptschnur die Tragkraft beträgt 5,6kg.
> Muß ich da eine Schlagschnur vorschalten? Ich werde mit Futterkörben angeln die im See 20-30g haben und im Fluß (langsam bis mittelstark fließend) 30-60g.
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten
> ...





nö, ob 18er oder 25 oder 35er mono.. mono ist mono und die dehnen sich halt... Schlagschnur wie gesgat bei geflochtene da da die dehnung fehlt...


----------



## crazyFish (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Habe nochmal eine Frage,ich habe keine 28er sondern eine 25er Mono als Hauptschnur die Tragkraft beträgt 5,6kg.
> Muß ich da eine Schlagschnur vorschalten? Ich werde mit Futterkörben angeln die im See 20-30g haben und im Fluß (langsam bis mittelstark fließend) 30-60g.
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten
> ...



Solche Körbe fische ich bei uns in der Talsperre mit einer 22er Schnur, da hatte ich noch keine Abrisse mit, nutze aber auch einen Winklepicker in 2,70.


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Solche Körbe fische ich bei uns in der Talsperre mit einer 22er Schnur, da hatte ich noch keine Abrisse mit, nutze aber auch einen Winklepicker in 2,70.



Danke (mal wieder) für deine Antwort 

lg


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

achwas 25 reicht volkommen aus...was willst du mehr...
ab damit auf die Rolle und dann ans Wasser. Da kannste nicht viel falsch machen. 

Wenn du die Schlaufenmontage fischst. Kauf die Schnurgleiter (6 st. ca 1,50€), steck ziwschen Schnurgleiter und kleiner Schlaufe ein stück Kabel (finde diese asymetrie nich so toll) und verzwirbel die kleine Schlaufe. Wenn du oft Vorfächer wechselt kauf dir eine Loop-to-Loop verbindung. Es geht aber auch so.

mfg


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*



Friedfisch_Rudi schrieb:


> achwas 25 reicht volkommen aus...was willst du mehr...
> ab damit auf die Rolle und dann ans Wasser. Da kannste nicht viel falsch machen.
> 
> Wenn du die Schlaufenmontage fischst. Kauf die Schnurgleiter (6 st. ca 1,50€), steck ziwschen Schnurgleiter und kleiner Schlaufe ein stück Kabel (finde diese asymetrie nich so toll) und verzwirbel die kleine Schlaufe. Wenn du oft Vorfächer wechselt kauf dir eine Loop-to-Loop verbindung. Es geht aber auch so.
> ...



Habe das mit Schnur verzwirbeln noch nie gemacht,kann man das irgendwo Nachlesen? Mit Schnurgleiter meinst du die kleinen Gummi perlen,oder?
Das mit dem Kabel verstehe ich auch nicht ganz,sorry bin ein Feeder Neuling 

lg


----------



## Tricast (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

Wir angeln die Schlaufenmontage immer etwas asymmetrisch. In die große Schlaufe fädeln wir lediglich einen Karabiner mit Wirbel auf, in den der Futterkorb einghängt wird. Für die verzwirbelte Schlaufe - mal mit einem Stück Schnur probieren - die Schnur als Auge legen und die Enden gegeneinander verdrehen so dass sich die Schnur verdrallt. Etwa 10cm verdrallen und dann durch zwei Knoten sichern. Wirbel aufziehen und dann die große Schlaufe binden. Infos findest Du sehr gut unter Friedfischgruppe Aurich.

Gruß Heinz
stippermesse.com


----------



## xmxrrxr (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

Ich selbst fische aktuell 0,20er Mono und hatte noch nie einen Schnurabriss. 

Wer es mal testen möchte, der darf die Schlaufenmontage auch gerne mal nicht asymmetrisch binden |supergri Spätestens dann weiss man warum die so gebunden wird |supergri

Aber ich gebe euch recht, die Schnurstärke ist letztendlich nur dann entscheidend wenn man weit raus muss.
Aber auf meine Mono (wegen der möglichen Dehnung) habe ich bisher nie verzichtet.

Aber ein Tip:
Lies die Ratschläge aus dem Borad aufmerksam und nimm die infos mit ans Wasser. Dort kannst du am besten rausfinden was sich für dich persönlich eignet und was nicht.

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

ja das sind perlen mit karabiner....schau mal hier...foto is aber nich gut

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141984&page=3

siehst du wie gut der Futterkorb vom Vorfach absteht...habe sehr selten verwicklungen....vorallem wenn du ein steifes mono-vorfach benutzt, fast nie...

ich binde meine haken immer selber, un da die meistens relativ klein sind ist es noch schwieriger mit dickerer mono die zu binden. Bin jez auf geflochtenes Vorfach umgestiegen. Die ersten erfahrungen waren mittelmäßig - muss mal schauen wenns wärmer ist. Dann weis ich mehr

mfg
wenn du nich raus kommst schreib mir

mfg


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*



Friedfisch_Rudi schrieb:


> ja das sind perlen mit karabiner....schau mal hier...foto is aber nich gut
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141984&page=3
> 
> ...



Danke Rudi,
jetzt verstehe ich genau was du meinst.
Auf den Bildern kann man auch super die kleinen Stücke Kabel sehen,und deren Sinn natürlich 
Werde mir dann mal die Perlen mit Karabiner kaufen und die Montage anfertigen,aber mit dem angeln muß ich natürlich noch auf wärmeres Wetter warten.

Liebe Grüße,und danke nochmal.

*Ben*


----------



## Friedfisch_Rudi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zur Feeder Montage*

Ja kein Problem, gern geschehen....
bericht mal über erfolge

mfg


----------

